# What's your HID temperature of choice 3000k 6000k 8000k 10000k 1200k



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm going to use an HID convention kit for my projectors and I want to knew whats the most popular color temperature.
Input please
Thanks











_Modified by AustinVaughan at 9:54 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

Input please


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: What's your HID temperature of choice 3000k 6000k 8000k 10000k 1200k (AustinVaughan)*

This is sort of like asking what the most popular car color. Who cares - get whatever color you like.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I have 4300K in my HID's. Would like to check out 6000K, and I have 3000K in my fogs.
How does that factor in your equations? LOL.


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fixmy59bug)*

How does the 4300K compare to say BMW, BENS, and or Lexis HID's? I Would like to get some HIDs that look like the newer lexis HID.. ya dig


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I got ya.
Actually, all OEM HID's (regardless of car manufacturer) are 4300K. There are very few that are 5000K (such as the BMW 7 series). But nothing over 5000K is used by an auto manufacturer.
Color has more to do with the bowl shape, clarity of the projector and style of the cut-off shield inside. It actually has very little to do with the bulb (in the case of the OEM bulbs).


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fixmy59bug)*

Dang that's deep,
Well any suggestion on what you thing would look clean with a tint of blue but still legal for these projectors..




Thanks


_Modified by AustinVaughan at 10:57 PM 1-22-2009_


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (AustinVaughan)*

Technically speaking, HID kits aren't legal.
However, Unless you go over 6000K the chances of them grabbing the attention of the Five-Oh are very slim.
It appears you already know that the rating is for color temperature, not thermal temperature. So that is good.
Something other points for you to consider though.
As you go higher in the Kelvin scale, the light output decreases.
3000k - 2800 lumens
4300K - 3200 lumens (definitely the brightest)
6000K - 2600 lumens (a good combination of color and brightness, still MUCH brighter than halogen)
8000K - 2200 lumens
So, if you are looking for sheer light output, Go with 4300K. If you want good light output with very nice color, go with the 6000K.


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fixmy59bug)*

wow i didn't know there was so much sh!t to consider..
I'm diggin the BMW 7 series HID look..


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fixmy59bug)*

Hey thanks for the info bro


----------



## GTIfun (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AustinVaughan)*

also the human eye focuses better on yellower light as apposed to bluer, so along with actually being brighter they will appear to aluminate the road even better.


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fixmy59bug)*

wow i didn't know there was so much sh!t to consider..
I'm diggin the BMW 7 series HID look..


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

with the 6000k and up HID's has any one on here had problems with the five o pulling you over cause the color?


----------



## SSG_GLI (Jan 12, 2009)

i had 8000k's in my old car, in a reflective housing (not a projector), and the fuzz never gave me any probs, but my friend got pulled over in his GTI in a projector with what he says were 8000k's too. his were MUCH bluer than mine were though....


----------



## GTIfun (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (SSG_GLI)*

i suspect that different manufacturer'sbulbs can be pretty different blueness even if they are ratedto be thesame...
by the way austin, what brand are your projectors?


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (GTIfun)*

I have Helix projectors


----------



## kyle11789 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: (AustinVaughan)*

i have 12k in a stock lamp. super bright and super blue. i never had any trouble with cops, didnt even know they were illegal until now...


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (kyle11789)*

do you happen to have a picture of what those 1200Ks look like?


----------



## kyle11789 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: (AustinVaughan)*

i dont, i can take one tomorrow though...if i remember.


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (kyle11789)*

yeah that would be cool


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (AustinVaughan)*

i have 3k you have seem them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif say hello to yellow


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (reeze03gli)*

I have, and they're dope.. I'm thinking about doing 4300K or 6000K for low beams with 3000K fogs


----------



## alkeli (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (AustinVaughan)*

I have 6000K's in my projectors and they look good and all, but I wish I would have went with 4300 and will be switching down to them asap. I find the blue from the 6000k makes it harder to see on dark wet roads, especially out on a dark highway, and after a while, the blue tint gets hard on the eyes. So, if you're just going for looks, 6000k or higher is good, but if you want to be able to see more, stick with lower.
FYI, my halogen driving lights light up a dark wet road better than the 6000k HID's. Dry roads aren't so bad.


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (alkeli)*

thanks good to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (AustinVaughan)*

4300k is perfect. I have seen a couple 5000k kits as well and they aren't too bad.


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (Island20V)*

Any one want to hook it up with pictures of there car with HID kits


----------



## alkeli (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (AustinVaughan)*

Mine (6000k) : 








(Mind the shopping cart lol )








And one of the ballasts under the hood along with relays seen in top left of the pic










_Modified by alkeli at 1:09 PM 2-3-2009_


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (alkeli)*

lets see some more pictures?


----------



## alkeli (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (AustinVaughan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AustinVaughan* »_lets see some more pictures?

is that directed to me for more pics, or anyone else?


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (alkeli)*

yeah either way


----------



## Hid_Mann (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: What's your HID temperature of choice 3000k 6000k 8000k 10000k 1200k (dennisgli)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.0LiterGolf (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (GTIfun)*

ive got 6000k in my car.... cops dont even look twice at me... love the color.. its perfect... once u go for 8000k + thats when the cops start noticing you... 
ive had cops head on facing mine and dont even look when they pass


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

word


----------



## 2.0LiterGolf (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (2.0LiterGolf)*

ill try to get some pics of mine tomorrow night


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (2.0LiterGolf)*

sweet


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (AustinVaughan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AustinVaughan* »_
I'm diggin the BMW 7 series HID look..

There is also the projectors/optics that come into play if you **really** want the "7 series HID look". 
All of my HIDs are 4300K...Wife's B5.5, My B6, my MK3 retrofitted with ecode projectors, and all prior conversions/retrofits. I have tried the 6000K (Philips Ultinons) only to get sick of them very quickly as driving on dark-colored roads (asphalt, etc) at night and in the rain really was a pain...you lose a noticeable amount of light.


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

any one else want to post pictures?


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (AustinVaughan)*

pictures would be supper


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (AustinVaughan)*

Hey, did somebody say supper? I'm getting pretty hungry already.


----------



## bustedSLC (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: (nater)*

if i buy a 6000k kit could i interchange bulbs with 4300k withought problems?


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (bustedSLC)*

in reflector shouldnt you go with something not so bright ??? like 8-10K


----------



## GTIcia's LOVER (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (skydive_007)*

i just got 4300k and im very happy with it..if i went any higher i'd be a little scared from getting pulled over only reason i picked it is bc most OEM HIDs are 4300k so my lights look like theirs
3000k would've been nicer though yellow's pretty sweet "euro" 
and plus with a reflector housing unless you have a gti then u'd be blinding people GTI's have a better cut off on 'em so there's not much glare unlike the jettas


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (GTIcia's LOVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcia’s LOVER* »_i just got 4300k and im very happy with it..if i went any higher i'd be a little scared from getting pulled over only reason i picked it is bc most OEM HIDs are 4300k so my lights look like theirs
3000k would've been nicer though yellow's pretty sweet "euro" 
and plus with a reflector housing unless you have a gti then u'd be blinding people GTI's have a better cut off on 'em so there's not much glare unlike the jettas 

Trust me, US-spec GTI's (mk4 and under) are still HORRIBLE for putting an HID into.


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (nater)*

Is it really that bad in OEM headlights?


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Trust me, US-spec GTI's (mk4 and under) are still HORRIBLE for putting an HID into. 

I didn't believe it a first either, I mean could it really be THAT bad? But, there is a kid in a red Jetta by me that I consistently cross paths with on my way home from work. He has probably a 6000K drop in kit in US housings....and it's BLINDING. I had a drop in kit w/ casper shileds in my e-codes for about 2mo., which didn't seem as bad...at least there was some cut off. But the first day I drove in heavy fog with those HID's in my e-codes...forget it!! You could see a TON of light like 50ft. above the car, which all got reflected back to me. So with that fog experience and the red Jetta, I knew the only option was to retrofit. .


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (orange1218)*

Im pretty scared to get into a retrofit being that I know nothing about lighting... is this a job I should shy away from if im a lighting/wiring newb


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (skydive_007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_Im pretty scared to get into a retrofit being that I know nothing about lighting... is this a job I should shy away from if im a lighting/wiring newb









If you have NO mechanical understanding, then this project would be difficult. If you think you can use a dremel, then you'll learn the rest on the way. Just start reading up on it. Here try this. I was pretty hesitant at first too, but with A LOT of patience and some reading, you can do it. I would consider myself a lighting/wiring noob too...but you have to start somewhere.
But honestly, HID's in halogen housings = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by orange1218 at 3:46 PM 3-6-2009_


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (orange1218)*

Ive read that thread like 4 times now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks for the info... 
if I retro I'll have to get halogens in the projectors then right ?
Maybe I'll keep what i have now and find a stock set of headlamps to tear into... looks like a lengthy process.. a spendy one too


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (skydive_007)*

yeah for sure


----------



## DRIVEN 1323 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: What's your HID temperature of choice 3000k 6000k 8000k 10000k 1200k (AustinVaughan)*

5000 K


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: What's your HID temperature of choice 3000k 6000k 8000k 10000k 1200k (DRIVEN 1323)*

how are the 5000k ? are they really bright with just a little blue?


----------



## DRIVEN 1323 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: What's your HID temperature of choice 3000k 6000k 8000k 10000k 1200k (AustinVaughan)*

Few pic's of my install
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4322085


_Modified by DRIVEN 1323 at 7:24 PM 3-31-2009_


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: What's your HID temperature of choice 3000k 6000k 8000k 10000k 1200k (DRIVEN 1323)*

word.. where did you get the 5000k kit?


----------



## DRIVEN 1323 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: What's your HID temperature of choice 3000k 6000k 8000k 10000k 1200k (AustinVaughan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AustinVaughan* »_word.. where did you get the 5000k kit?

http://www.retro-solutions.com/


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: What's your HID temperature of choice 3000k 6000k 8000k 10000k 1200k (AustinVaughan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AustinVaughan* »_how are the 5000k ? are they really bright with just a little blue?

I am really happy with 5000K too, they put out a lot of light with just a little bit of blue to it. Too much blue can strain your eyes, but 5000K seems like a good balance of light output and color. See my sig for pics of my retro with 5000K bulbs.


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: What's your HID temperature of choice 3000k 6000k 8000k 10000k 1200k (orange1218)*

sweet i think i'm going to pick up a 5000K kit


----------



## jekyll1776 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: What's your HID temperature of choice 3000k 6000k 8000k 10000k 1200k (AustinVaughan)*

Who gives a **** about whats popular and who likes what. Do what you want. I chose 6k cuz I liked them not because they were popular. Like that gayass pink/purple HIDS.


----------



## alkeli (Aug 10, 2005)

Reflector housings should not have HID's, period. It does not matter how nice of a cut-off pattern you think you have, they will still cause tons of glare. HID's are designed to be used in projectors and that's it. I have yet to see a car that comes stock from the factory with filament-type reflector housings and HID bulbs and there's a reason for it.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: What's your HID temperature of choice 3000k 6000k 8000k 10000k 1200k (alkeli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alkeli* »_I have yet to see a car that comes stock from the factory with filament-type reflector housings and HID bulbs and there's a reason for it.

Ah - but have you ever seen a car that comes stock from the factory with filament-type projector housings and HID bulbs?


----------



## alkeli (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: What's your HID temperature of choice 3000k 6000k 8000k 10000k 1200k (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_
Ah - but have you ever seen a car that comes stock from the factory with filament-type projector housings and HID bulbs?


No but the design between the two projectors are similar so it's all the same.


----------



## GTIfun (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: What's your HID temperature of choice 3000k 6000k 8000k 10000k 1200k (alkeli)*

similar but different enough that taking a stand agains reflectors with HIDs but saying filament projectors are ok is silly. A housing (reflective or projector style) that's designed for a filament is going to be shaped to reflect light coming out of a filament bulb, and that a much smaller source than a HID bulb thus the glare/bad cuttoffs that lots of people complain about.


----------



## alkeli (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: What's your HID temperature of choice 3000k 6000k 8000k 10000k 1200k (GTIfun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIfun* »_similar but different enough that taking a stand agains reflectors with HIDs but saying filament projectors are ok is silly. A housing (reflective or projector style) that's designed for a filament is going to be shaped to reflect light coming out of a filament bulb, and that a much smaller source than a HID bulb thus the glare/bad cuttoffs that lots of people complain about.

Filament projector housings are much closer to hid housings compared to filament reflectors vs hid projectors. That's all I'm getting at. Also, the lenses are not different between the two projectors, it's the reflector behind the bulb. The reflector is shaped differently because it has a smaller light source (the HID arc) when compared to the length of the filament coil. 
However, that doesn't make a difference in how it's projected nor does it cause the blurred cutoff. The difference is where the cutoff shield is located in the housing which can cause the edge of the cutoff to "blur". But that's easily fixed by adjusting it's position, and sometimes can be as easy as bending it forward or back a few millimeters to bring it into focus.
Again, all I was saying is that filament projectors are 100x better than filament reflectors when it comes to adding HID's. I have filament projectors and they are just as good as oem projectors when it comes to the cutoff pattern and glare. I've compared them to stock and they're good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

